# Icd9 - you would use for absent



## mamacase1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Can someone tell me what icd9 code you would use for absent rt ankle jerk?


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 15, 2010)

mamacase1 said:


> Can someone tell me what icd9 code you would use for absent rt ankle jerk?



If by that you mean there's no reflexive response in the ankle, I'd consider 742.8 or 742.9, which are anomolies with the nervous system (NOS and Unspecified), if there's no other information to point to what might be causing the problem.


----------



## preserene (Dec 15, 2010)

Don't you think  796.1 Abnormal Reflex would fit more than any other available ICD code for this condition?- abnormal reflexes ,be it ankle,knee, plantar, or cremasteric reflex; because we do not have code separately for them.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know if I saw that one - I tried to find all kinds of codes that might work with different word combinations in the alphabetic, and there weren't a lot that seemed to really fit - I remember something about all of the ones I found with the word "reflex" bugging me, but I can't remember exactly what it was (I want to kick my own butt every night for leaving my books at work! I'll remember them tomorrow, for sure!). I had a hard time with this one, though. I'll be sure and look tomorrow to see if it jogs my memory...I just remember the ones I listed not having more detailed information listed, than just a lack of reflexive response in the ankle, since that was all of the information I was sure of.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 16, 2010)

I looked this morning - I guess I didn't see that code - I do like it better. I'd go with 796.1 for sure.


----------



## preserene (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you Btadlock1, I like that sweet nature in you . I appreciate and i have a lot to learn from you more and more. Life is a continuous process of learning  all the time!!


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 16, 2010)

No problem! I'll be the first to tell you I don't know all of the answers - I like answering questions in the forum because it's like coding-trivia - I learn as much as I contribute, for sure, if not more!


----------

